# ADSL Nerja - Help!



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone

We are looking for a reliable, fast and affordable ADSL provider in the Punta Lara, Nerja area. Can anyone provide recommendations? We have learned that there are companies that provide a wireless connection with an antenna but we are only interested in landline connection. Any help on this topic would be great and if the company has English speaking agents even better as we are still learning basic Spanish.

Thanks All!

:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we use "nerja connections" when we're there, but the internet in our villa in punta lara is horrendous and its not landline, but maybe they offer something else?????

Jo xxx


----------



## samfg (Oct 23, 2012)

caseyprince said:


> We are looking for a reliable, fast and affordable ADSL provider in the Punta Lara, Nerja area.


Your best choices would be Movistar or Jazztel. There are also other providers but I'd recommend these two.

Only problem might be that there's no coverage for broadband connections in Punta Lara. But this must be checked on the providers website or visiting a local office in Nerja area.

Monthly prices are around 30-45 euros depending of the connection speed. Landline is mandatory althought it's possible that you won't use it. 

There's a setup fee with Jazztel (60 euros), Movistar however, doesn't charge anything (12 month contract).

With Movistar contract must be signed for 12 months, and with Jazztel you can end the contract whenever you want.

***

If there's no broadband coverage in Punta Lara then the possibilities are some local Wifi-connection-provider or a mobile broadband connection but with latter one you won't be able to watch any youtube or net tv streams.


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

samfg said:


> Your best choices would be Movistar or Jazztel. There are also other providers but I'd recommend these two.
> 
> Only problem might be that there's no coverage for broadband connections in Punta Lara. But this must be checked on the providers website or visiting a local office in Nerja area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, we've gone with Broadband 4 Spain and are praying their connection i strong enough for us. Lesson learned big time here, always check with internet providers before signing the lease if you depend on the internet to make a living! I am sure there will be many more lessons to come :juggle:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

BB4S generally deliver around 6 - 8 mbps down and around 1 mbps up. We've been with them for over a year and apart from some seriously poor customer service when there are problems it has been very good and competitively priced. We also have a Spanish 'landline' with them and a UK number so that friends in UK casn call us at cheap rate or free depending on their package.


----------

